# How to catch more, not bigger.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going steelheading for the first time ever in March. I have a fly rod but I'll most likely use my spinning rod since I've caught trout on my spinning gear and no how to fight bigger fish. Anyways is there a way to catch more steelhead rather then bigger ones? I don't care about size and I just want to get some fishing in. It wouldn't bother me if I catch 15'' steelhead, I just want to catch ANYTHING. Whats baits should I use? I might use floats but I'll probably use a sz8 or 6 hook and a couple split shots 18'' above it depending on the depth and current. This is exactly what I do in PA for pelletheads and it works out pretty good. What should I put on the hook? I usually use nightcrawlers since those work the best in PA. Any help appreciated.

-Luke


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

when i use my spinning reel i drift trout eggs under a float


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats your catch rate? I was thinking that same. I've done that before in PA with no luck. Probably because its over used there.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Why are you waitng until March??


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I just turned 16 and I'm not buying my $20 license now and fishing once in the freezing water then waiting 2 months and spending another $20. I can wait to go steelheading especially for my first time.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You can catch them in march but they are not as agressive I personally use a strike indicator and a spawn sac preferably yellow, but ive been out 3 or 4 times this year with no success at all im still a rookie at this also with only being 18 I dont have the experience others do.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

The only experience I have is trout fishing in PA for pelletheads. I have no actual experience on Steelhead.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Check out the newbie thread at the top of the forum


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Whats your catch rate? I was thinking that same. I've done that before in PA with no luck. Probably because its over used there.


my catch rate is usually 2-3 here in ohio 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SkautPiwny (Feb 3, 2012)

Switch you baits around. Usually pink and chartreuse spawn sacs work the best. There is no such thing as an overused bait. If you don't get a bite on a spawn sack then switch to a jig or a tube jig. So far this season a 2 inch white tube jig was the best producer so far. Be patient and versatile and eventually you will get a bite. I stood next to many people on a few occasions and watched them catch one after another using spawn sacs. Then on some other occasions you see them frustrated because they get nothing and you get one with a second cast using a jig. 

http://rockyriversteelhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What are pelletheads?


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I just turned 16 and I'm not buying my $20 license now and fishing once in the freezing water then waiting 2 months and spending another $20. I can wait to go steelheading especially for my first time.....

$20 is a lot less than many of those video games kids your age play, ask mom or dad for a well spent $20 now. Spring is not the best time to learn to steelhead fish the right way, as I fear it could lead to you fishing in all the wrong places next fall. This is an incredible winter we've had for river fishing, get out before march. If you're simply looking for numbers of fish, learn to float fish with eggs, there is no other presentation that consistently brings more steel to hand.

Best feeshes


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> What are pelletheads?


Fresh off the truck trout! Stockers that have been eating pellets!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

CARL510ISLE said:


> I just turned 16 and I'm not buying my $20 license now and fishing once in the freezing water then waiting 2 months and spending another $20. I can wait to go steelheading especially for my first time.....
> 
> $20 is a lot less than many of those video games kids your age play, ask mom or dad for a well spent $20 now. Spring is not the best time to learn to steelhead fish the right way, as I fear it could lead to you fishing in all the wrong places next fall. This is an incredible winter we've had for river fishing, get out before march. If you're simply looking for numbers of fish, learn to float fish with eggs, there is no other presentation that consistently brings more steel to hand.
> 
> Best feeshes


I hate video games. My parents make me spend my own money on things I want like fishing and hunting stuff. I put way too much of my money into my Hoyt and all my fishing poles that I can't afford video games. Straight up waste of time and money.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I hate video games. My parents make me spend my own money on things I want like fishing and hunting stuff. I put way too much of my money into my Hoyt and all my fishing poles that I can't afford video games. Straight up waste of time and money.


I couldn't agree more

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Even pellet heads are better than video games!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Video games rule!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SakDiesel (May 21, 2009)

What if it was a fishing video game???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

SakDiesel said:


> What if it was a fishing video game?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Those are acceptable during summer and ice over periods only Tim



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

